# "Best" product ever used and why?



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Some may recall I started and a worst product ever used a while ago and the comments were interesting. Again, this is meant to gain opinions to a certain product as much so the manufacturer can see what went right and also to see what our individual preferences are.

Personally, I would initially have given Dodo Juice's Supernatural the thumbs up for my "best" ever product however, it was pipped by Chemical Guys 50/50 for ease of application and finish. Or do I prefer Autoglym's HD wax? You see the difficulties here?

Seriously, the "best" and I use the term loosely is..............

Zymol Field Glaze, because it is so easy to apply/remove, the finish is fabulous and it smells good enough to drink.

Over to you folks.............


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Autoglym's Bodywork Shampoo - fantastic stuff, leaves it spotless & shiney every time! :thumb:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

ANY of the rain repellants on the market presently.

No need for wipers :doublesho

P


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Autoglym SRP! So many uses from Tar removal to Glazing! 
I must try blackhole though!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

blackhole is better, much more user friendly :thumb:

ONR for me for sure, makes my life 20 times easier and is better than any shampoo i have used to date, awesome stuff


----------



## d.g (Jul 13, 2010)

My vote would go for Clearkote Quik shine. 

Whilst it might not be an exotic product, it is an excellent quick detailer that doesnt add too much of a synthetic look when used, not to mention it is an amazing glass cleaner, can be used on plastics and interiors. 

I also use it for cleaning my smartphone, ipod, sat nav, T.V, shower and bathroom tiling, fridge freezer and any mirrors / glasswork in the house.

For all round ability and ease of use + amazing finish its my No.1


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

blackfire tire gel, just works so well and lasts a good few weeks, love it


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Water Softener (from the old flash system to aqua gleam etc). Owning a black car in a hard water area this makes such a difference washing the car, specially in the summer.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Although I dont use it anymore, SRP amazed me the first time I used it. Much like IronCut when used for the first time.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

The DODO:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Sti_Brumby said:


> The DODO:thumb:


Which one and why?


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Because the product says what it spose to do and works. And smells good lol


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Because the product says what it spose to do and works. And smells good lol


yeh but which product?


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

i've use Sour Power shampoo, lp, diamond wax.

Also plan on getting there sn trim sealant. seems to perform very well. Would be good on my ute:thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Zaino Z8 - product which made my car shiny as never before and after using it.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

ONR for sure since it allows me to save money on water, dodo light fantastic would be next because it's so easy to apply and remove plus it smells awesome.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Auto Smart finish, a million uses and just works. 

3M range of polishes (UF, EFC, FCP) again, just work well. 

Super Natural, all you would ever need in a wax at a reasonable rate (oh and a nice pot)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

3M fast cut plus - awesome for wet sanding,i get on with it very well,

dodo juice supernatural - as above,awesome wax for a very good price!

dodo juice btbm - does at it says on the bottle,love this stuff!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the 'serious performance' product range - love everything in it


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

T4RFY said:


> 3M fast cut plus - awesome for wet sanding,i get on with it very well,
> 
> dodo juice supernatural - as above,awesome wax for a very good price!
> 
> dodo juice btbm - does at it says on the bottle,love this stuff!!


So which single product then?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Can there be only one?

Lime prime ( when its not its time of the month ) is one of the best products invented closely followed by need for speed.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> So which single product then?


Think there was more than one that stated a few mate:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

scottbt said:


> Can there be only one?


Yes - hence asking the question.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Only one was quoted thats all fella


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

scottbt said:


> Only one was quoted thats all fella


Then why ask, my friend? 

You didn't say why you chose it.............?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

purple haze, easy to apply/remove, leaves a lovely glossy finish.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Black Wow,:thumb:

Easy to apply, Adds a finishing touch and lasts for ages.


Russ


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

AutoSmart TARDIS - quite simply it does what it says on the tin and is excellent value.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I dont really see the point of this unless your into some form of marketing ploy

I chose lime prime due to its all round abilities.
Glazing, polishing/prepping paint and the creaking clean finish it leaves, there you go chap


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have too many to choose from 

If I have to choose one - Erm Lime Prime.

Corrects minor defects, looks great and smells better


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

scottbt said:


> I dont really see the point of this unless your into some form of marketing ploy
> 
> I chose lime prime due to its all round abilities.
> Glazing, polishing/prepping paint and the creaking clean finish it leaves, there you go chap


Let me assure you that I am not into any ploy of any form - marketing or otherwise. The question was asked out of genuine interest - please refer to my initial post and question for clarification. 

If you don't like the thread, do not participate and/or bring it to the attention of a Moderator if you think anything is inappropriate. :doublesho


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'm pretty much bowled over with my Makita.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Victoria Wax Quick Detail :thumb: Adds a real sparkle to the finish and effortless to apply.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

werkstat prime strong: just so many uses and sooooo easy to use


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Optimum Opti-Seal... so easy, with great results :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Either Meg LT QD or.... CG Glossworkz Shampoo


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Got to be Purple Haze. The first time I used it I could not believe how clean my car stayed, and the finish it leaves is awesome (closely followed by Last touch purely because it can be used for so many tasks, and third place would be Red Mist. Think I'll stop there)


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The product that simply blew me away the first time I used it was detailing clay, I just couldnt get over how good it was and so easy to use with such pleasing results.


----------

